# Philadelphia - PA



## anton980

Hello everybody!  I've joined this great forum very recently after spending a week or two looking through the posts.  

I was wondering if anyone lives in or around Philadelphia and would like to get together sometime to go shooting?  It'd be great if this somebody would be experienced as I am a complete newbie   That way not only it will not be boring, but I can also learn faster!

The thing that interests me the most at the moment would be night fotography and time exposure shots, but of course I'll gladly photograph anything.

Thanks for looking at this!

Anton


----------



## motcon

i was born and raised in the philly area and now live just outside of it.


----------



## anton980

Great!  Are you doing much outdoors photograpy?  It would be nice to get together sometime - not as boring as spending hours outside alone and (a bit selfish of me) I'm sure I could learn a lot from you being such a beginner


----------



## motcon

anton980 said:
			
		

> Great!  Are you doing much outdoors photograpy?



mostly street shooting and abstracts when outdoors. 

what subjects do you shoot?


----------



## Unimaxium

Hey there! Nice to see someone else from Philly here 
I would love to maybe meet up as a group or something some time and shoot. I live in town, _just_ outside of center city. I'm a pretty new beginner too, but I think I'm learning fast. I'm taking a photo course at my high school. I am trying all kinds of photography for now, but I have a certain affinity for skyscrapers. Like motcon asked, what about you?


----------



## Unimaxium

Oh yeah, and I also like long exposure stuff; especially of skyscrapers lol


----------



## motcon

i grew up in the king of prussia area before it became the king of prussia that it is, then lived in center city for a while. my sister has lived in center city for about 15 years (near u of p).


so get off your butt anton980  and respond.


----------



## kfoster

I live in Allentown.  I'm orginally from South Bend, IN but moved to PA about 3 years ago.  I try to get to philly as much as I can. 

I have been shooting for about 6 months now so I am still a newbie.

I've been shooting everything from landscape to macro, so I guess you can say I shoot what ever I'm in the mood for.

I would like to get together with anyone that is interested.

K


----------



## Lorilye

I too am from the Philly area.  I live just ur side the city.  I'm about 15 minutes from Franklin Mills Mall and it takes about 30-45 minutes to get to Center City.


----------



## Unimaxium

Wow, nice to see some more people from the area! But where'd anton go?


----------



## anton980

Goodness!  It's great to see so many people from Philadelphia!  Sorry I havent checked this thread for a while!  To my defense - I've actually been going out and shooting photos   
I have recently aquired a tripod, so I can actually do long exposure stuff now, and I plan to take full advantage of it too.
Anyways, I live on 22nd and South, which is only 10 minutes walking from center city, so if anyone would like to get together, I'm all for it!  I'll bring my new  tripod, too


----------



## Unimaxium

Wow, cool! I live not far at all from you! Within 14 blocks, in fact


----------



## anton980

Well, good.  I originally started this thread in order to find a buddy to go on photosprees since it's too boring on my own.  So we (and I dont mean only Unimaxium, of course) should come up with some kind of a plan.  Perhaps see where everyone's interests lie so we would have common "goals".  As I mentioned before, I'm interested in night photography, partly because that's the only time I'm free  .


----------



## Lorilye

anton980 said:
			
		

> Anyways, I live on 22nd and South,



You are close to the Jamacain Jerk Hut...............MMMMmmmmmmmmm LOVE thier Jerk Chicken.


----------



## anton980

Are you a motorcycle fan, Lorilye?  I've been very tempted to get into it lately 

As the Jamaican Jerk Hut - never actually eaten there, but since you are so fond of them, I'll stop by sometime!


----------



## Lorilye

anton980 said:
			
		

> Are you a motorcycle fan, Lorilye?  I've been very tempted to get into it lately
> 
> As the Jamaican Jerk Hut - never actually eaten there, but since you are so fond of them, I'll stop by sometime!



Yes, actually I am.  My husband, myself, and our friend run a motorcycle accessory shop in Bristol.  My husband is also a Motorcycle Saftey Instructor of the state.  We also have a forum online www.cycleforums.com.

As for the Jerk Hut, they ROCK....  hope you like spicy


----------



## Unimaxium

Mmmmm I've heard the jamaican jerk hut is good... but I've never been there (or at least don't remember ever going there). And I live so close. Maybe I should go there for lunch today


----------



## anton980

Hi guys!  Its great to see all the replies here!  Unfortunately, this week promisses to be really really busy with all the work we've gotten, so I'm not sure if I'll be able to schedule anything till next week.  If anyone would like to throw some suggestions out, however, that would be great!


----------



## Unimaxium

Hmmm seems about the same for me. I've got high school mid-year exams next week that I should study for. But what about weekends? Most weekends actually I won't be free, but this coming one I might, and it will probably be good to take a break from studying and take some photographs . But there's no real rush to meet up anyway.


----------



## anton980

Weekend should be good, actually!  Unless boss will want me to work more, but I doubt it.  Well, since I'm new to photography and to Philadelphia as well, I dont really know of any interesting places to go.  The only thing that comes to mind is the Boat House Row (I think that's what it's called?).  Any ideas?


----------



## Unimaxium

That's a nice place. Maybe the art museum too. I don't know if you're familiar with the waterworks (link), which is near boat house row, and right in back of the art museum. It's a really neat-looking place, especially in the afternoon. Plus therer's a trail from there that leads down along the Schuylkill river. Or maybe another nice meetup place would be Rittenhouse square, with all the people that go there. And that would be pretty close to the two of us, although I don't know about anyone else who might be interested in meeting up.


----------



## anton980

Sure I'm familiar with Waterworks!  It's that little museum, right?  We're doing a job for them right now, some fish animation.
Now that I think of it, any place in center city would be interesting to photograph, especially once they change the lighting scheme from white to something more interesting.  So, lets make some plan, and hopefully it wont rain this weekend.   I'm still up for boat house row, by the way!


----------



## Unimaxium

Museum? I don't think it's a museum. Though maybe it is. I thougt it's just a scenic place maintained by Fairmount Park. I could be wrong. Anyway... Kelly Drive / Boat house row sounds pretty good, and the waterworks are right by there too anyway. Maybe it would be a good idea to check out the whole parkway. At least from Logan Circle to the Art Museum. The Rodin Museum, Franklin Institute, a park, and other places would be along that way. I don't think Rittenhouse Square is far at all from Logan Circle, either. Then the waterworks and boathouse row would be right there by the Museum. So maybe like a @ rittenhouse square, go to Logan Circle, and head towards boathouse row? Or would that be a little too much to do in one day?

Edit: I have no idea how new / unfamiliar you are to philly, but I went ahead and drew on this map to show all the places I'm talking about in case you possibly don't know where they are hehe


----------



## anton980

Hi everyone!  Looks like it will be raining on Saturday, but Sunday - party cloudy with very little chance of rain!  Good news for us!  Anyone still interested in going out for some photoshoots?


----------



## Unimaxium

I'm still interested 
How about anyone else?


----------



## anton980

If it's just the two of us, we should still go.  I might bring a friend along, he's into photography as well.  Lets shoot for Sunday night if you dont mind - Saturday looks busy for me.


----------



## Unimaxium

How about earlier in the day? Like afternoon maybe? 3:00-ish might work. I don't think I'll be able to be out very late, as I'll have a bunch of studying to do for Monday


----------



## anton980

I might be at work at 3 (we have a ton of work lately) but I'll try!  I'll let you know in advance if I can or cannot go.


----------



## Unimaxium

Don't worry about it if you'll be too busy... it'll always be possible to meetup at a later date  8)


----------



## anton980

Hello again!  Looks like I definately will be working before 3, at 3 and after 3, untill I finish the assigned part of the project.  I'm still going to be free in the evening, so Unimaxium or anyone else wishes to get out and shoot some photos, please let me know!

Anton


----------



## Unimaxium

I'm going to be busy the rest of this evening. Will you be as busy this coming week? I'll be free in the afternoon most of this week, and all day Wednesday &amp; Friday, but evenings/nights might be tough.


----------



## anton980

I'll try!  We have a ton of projects till the end of the January to finish, so there's a good chance I'll have to work all weekends, but I'll keep in touch through this forum.


----------



## anton980

Hello!  I'm free tomorrow before 3pm and I was actually planning on getting together with a friend of mine to go shoot some photos of buildings that he needs for reference.  If anyone would like to join, you're more than welcome to!


----------



## Unimaxium

Hey... sorry for this late reply but I had kind of gotten lazy about checking this thread :| But anyway, turns out I wouldn't have been available yesterday. I was kinda busy. Maybe some other time. Possibly the weekend after next (weekend of the 29th) I should probably be more available to go shoot. Or _possibly_ most times this week in the afternoon (between 3:00 and 5:00 -ish), but I'm not totally sure about that. After all I am kind of young and in high school (junior), and might be swamped with homework or something from time to time. But we're just starting a new quarter after finishing mid-year exams last week, so the work load will either be pretty heavy or pretty light, I am guessing.


----------



## anton980

Hey Unimaxium, dont worry about late reply   I saw your photos from Thursday - good stuff!  Broke in that new camera yet?

Unfortunately I will be away this coming weekend - I have to get my cat neutered and the vet is in Harrisburg and I usually work untill 5 or 6 unless the workload is too much and I have to stay later.  Lets keep in touch though here in case we find the time when we're both free


----------



## Andrea K

i am from philadelphia also, i live in bucks county, went to drexel univ, i too am interested in shooting.  i am not quite a beginner, but i am always looking for stuff to do!


----------



## anton980

Thanks for posting!  Not a beginner?  even better!  Beginners such as myself can learn from you then   I'm still superbusy at work, so I cant plan any meetups yet, but once the workload lightens, I'll post a message here!


----------



## Andrea K

that was my brother (Jon K) but he posted on my name.  im a beginner :mrgreen:


----------



## Unimaxium

ZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzz.... drool.... zzzzzzzzzzzzz
Wha? Huh? Oh... yeah... I guess this thread fell asleep 

This thread could use some waking up. So I think it's time to organize a Great TPF Philly meetup! Especially with Spring right around the corner, it would be great if we can make a time and place to get as many people together as we can. With somewhere around 7 people from the area on the forum, we could hopefully make a pretty decent-sized get-together if we organize it for the right time. So what does everyone say?


----------



## anton980

I'm in!  I dont know where everyone lives, but I'm guessing somewhere in the center city would be good?  Rittenhouse Square park perhaps?  If it's outside of Philly and someone who lives inside of Philly and doesnt have a car, I can offer a ride.


----------



## Unimaxium

Rittenhouse Square sounds like a good place to me. That area of town would definitely make a good place to shoot photos.


----------



## Unimaxium

so... should we try to organize a time?


----------



## Unimaxium

Ahem...

*ECHO, ECHo, ECho, Echo, echo...*

anyone?

Yodelayheeehooo...


----------



## anton980

Yes!  Lets organize!  Lets do it quick, because I'm likely to move out of the city into the suburbs or even further soon.  Being that I dont know where I'll end up, I dont know if I'll have a chance to get together with all the Philadelphians here.  Does anyone want to take on the organizer's duties?


----------



## greasemonkey

So, whats happining???


----------



## den9

bump!


----------



## den9

did any1 ever go to philly?


----------



## SFPHOTO

Hello all,

I'm just new to this forum. I'm from a suburb 45 mins from Philadelphia. I'm just looking to meet new photog friends to chat with and or grab some coffee with. 

-Sharyn

Sharyn Frenkel Photography


----------



## den9

im in Doylestown, im always down for a cup of coffee, theres some pretty cool stuff to take pictures of on Main Street.


----------



## den9

philly reallllly needs to get a meet going. i think nodding head brewery would be an awesome spot to start, they have good food and 7 different beers.


----------

